# K1 in process, possible work visa, trying to understand our options. (France to US)



## NatePontius (Jul 10, 2017)

Highlights
-Fiancé (France) and I (US)
-Engaged last summer and are applying for a K1 for her.
-The I-129F case was recived July 28, 2017 with no update since.
-We also work for the same company.

Since we work for the same company and she has 20 years of seniority with it she wants to try to keep it, that said she has been taking interview on her trip out to see me here in the state. One of those offered her a position to transfer to and will give her the work visa, which we are all for. We are just not sure what the best way to go about this all. 

Because of her position in the company and other personal matters, the soonest she could move to the States would be June 2018. 

So, if we go for the work visa, what does that do to the K1? Does it get canceled? Are we out the fees?

Seeing that there is no change in the case, we are in the dark in way of time, but should we get married first and than take the position? 

Just looking for a little advise.

Thanks!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Is this proposed job with a new company?

If so, what visa are they hoping to obtain for her? 

If an H-1b then her application cannot be started until April 2018, and, if she is lucky to get a visa (this visa is notoriously oversubscribed) she cannot start work until October 2018.

When it comes to obtaining visas for the US, the marriage route is usually the best one to go for.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Same company and if she qualifies experience wise - L - which can be 6/2018 or sooner
New company - H - which means 10/2018 if everything goes right

She can go through Adjstment of Status to Spousal Green Card after marriage. With L/H her legal status is tied to the specific job.

Processing times have significantly increased due to additional vetting. Your are on track. 

K1 will die on the vine.


----------

